# Sutton, Surrey - Maintenance Detail Wanted



## ashleyman

Just wondering if anyone can come to my house and wash my car and give the inside a once over? I usually do it myself but I'm unwell at the moment and don't want to be outside getting cold and no doubt sicker. 

They'd need to have own van with water and power as I can't provide it - usually have to go to Dorking to wash the car so it takes all day. 

Anyone about or have a contact?

I had found 1 guy but he wanted £70 a go which was too expensive for me.


----------

